# bank of ireland shares info.



## barryl (26 Dec 2007)

Hi, does anyone know a good information site for researching bank of ireland share prices giong back maybe10-15 years also profits,value of the company etc   thanks


----------



## kirvos (26 Dec 2007)

Assuming you mean any site, try newspapers, (Irish Times, Indo  possibly Examiner publish end of year Top 50/100 plcs with all the stats.
Try broker websites ie Davy Goodbody, merrion etc.  ie www.davy.ie or why not try Irish stock exchange site, www,ise.ie. Some libraries may have accees to the regular broker (Davy, Goodbody) quarterly reports


----------



## ClubMan (27 Dec 2007)

Maybe you can get annual reports, historical data and analysis from [broken link removed], from their registrars, from the _ISE _(website) or from a third party company reports providers such as  etc.


----------



## barryl (27 Dec 2007)

great,thanks for that


----------

